# question about drying



## DarkHorse007 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ive just finished cutting all my plants down and it has been a few days on the first ones and ive noticed that when i touch them they have gotten really soft and arent as hard or dense as when i cut them. is that normal or am i doing something wrong? they are hanging up in a cool dark place.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds ok pilgrem be lettin them hang and ifin yual trimmed them up to nice yual let a gentle breeze to them and watch and turn as needed. Hope yur smoke smokes well friend 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2013)

sounds okay Darkhorse...they will loose wieght as they dry...and Ive had some strains where they seemed to have lost 3/4 its wieght when dried...

congrats on the Harvest

:48:


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 11, 2013)

mine did the same they needed more time


----------

